# What to look for in a blue ray player?



## Ban-One (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a Samsung BDP1600 blue ray player. I hate it. I would like a new/used one to replace this one. My dad has 2 Pioneer Elites, BDP95FD and a BDP23FD. I saw that they have a new model BDP31FD. I read the specs on it. Things like 36 bit deep color ? Do you want more or less? Is there a brand or model that are better than the other?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm partial to the panasonic bluray players. What don't you like about the samsung?


----------



## Ban-One (Jan 29, 2011)

Well for starters when you power it on it starts the disc . There is no resume. I think that the picture could be better.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Most blurays don't have resume on movies, but they don't just boot the disc either. I really like my Panasonic BDK-80. I am thinking of another Panny when I upgrade in a couple of months. Picture on them is awesome. I had a Samsung briefly, but didn't care for it either.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am with Dale about the Panasonic BDP's. And as for Disc Resume, often this is beyond the control of the Manufacturers. Rather, BD's that are Java Encoded are structured where Resume is not possible.

I am quite fond of Pioneer BDP's as well and absolutely love my OPPO BDP's. I have never been a huge fan of Samsung, but that is merely a personal preference I suppose.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

What do I look for? 5.1/7.1 analog outputs (not ready to give up my Denon 3805 just for HDMI). Count me in with the Panasonic DMP-BD80 crowd.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Ban-One said:


> Well for starters when you power it on it starts the disc . There is no resume. I think that the picture could be better.


Don't know if I'd change players just for that. As has been stated, resume is not the fault of the player. If you don't like the disc starting when you power it on, don't leave the disc in it.

As for thinking the picture could be better, are you talking about blu rays? If so, you'll find that any picture quality issues are probably the result of a poorly calibrated display and not the player. PQ on blu rays is virtually indistinguishable between players.

Now, that being said, I'll agree with the others in that I'm a fan of Panny's as well (have had the 30, 60, 65, and currently the 350).


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

My first Blu Ray player was the BDP30 and it was a very solid player and an excellent picture for DVD playback too, the new Panasonics are looking very strong in regards to features and the overall quality especially for the money.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a Samsung BD-P3600 and I dislike it for several reasons - buttons on top (???), sometimes unresponsive soft touch controls, slow load time, and tempermental playback. 

PQ for BluRay is very good though. It was reviewed as having good upscaling for DVD but I'm not impressed - I still don't watch DVD's on my big screen unless I have to.

I want to get another one but not sure if going to Panasonic would yield a noticeable improvement in operation. I won't be getting another Samsung as I've seen they have a history of unstable players.

sga2


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Another vote for the Panasonic here:T I have the BD60 and its load times are much better than my Samsung 1400 that I had before. Playback of BluRay movies quality wont change much between any players its upconversion of DVDs where you separate the good from the bad. The Panasonic year after year gets top marks for quality and price.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Oppo is awfully hard to beat. It does a great job with both picture and sound. Irun a BDP-83SE and couldn't be more pleased. I haven't seen the new BDP-93, but it has all of the features your likely to want.lddude:


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

koyaan said:


> Oppo is awfully hard to beat. It does a great job with both picture and sound. Irun a BDP-83SE and couldn't be more pleased. I haven't seen the new BDP-93, but *it has all of the features your likely to want.*lddude:


And many features most people don't need.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

koyaan said:


> Oppo is awfully hard to beat. It does a great job with both picture and sound. Irun a BDP-83SE and couldn't be more pleased. I haven't seen the new BDP-93, but it has all of the features your likely to want.lddude:


But then there is the new BDP95 coming out soon too, which will be there top end player :spend:


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi
I add my vote to oppo
When I need a bluray player, What I look for are:
1st: Audio and Video Quality, Build Quality, Durability, Good Looks, The backup service
2nd: 7.1 (or 5.1) audio outputs, Speed, Upscaling 
3rd: SACD and DVDA are a big plus for me
4th: 3D not quite important FOR ME right now, but may be in the future. Backlit remote
Oops I just gave the specs of the OPPO, I have a BDP 83 and I am a happy camper.
I'd say go get one if it's in your budget, you won't regret it, it will grow on you.
Have a nice day.


----------



## jtcustoms (Feb 10, 2011)

blu-ray player ***


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really think the BDP-93 is the perfect BDP. Absolutely rapid loading times, Netflix, tons of Streaming options, Vudu soon to come and others, dual HDMI's, beautiful Industrial Design, no fan unlike the BDP-95 or BDP-83 for that matter, fantastic Loader developed with the Tohei Group of Japan, Marvell Qdeo Processing for DVD's, and Netflix, SACD/DVD-A, NTSC-PAL Conversion and a fairly reasonable price.

If I was a 2 Channel guy, I would go for the 95, but Audyssey is too good to lose for getting slightly better Analog Performance.


----------



## Ban-One (Jan 29, 2011)

Everywhere you look there are players on sale. If they all have hdmi and all play blue ray and all play hd audio. there is a difference between players. I want to get one that has the best picture and audio at a price that I can live with. I would like the Oppo 83 but they are expensive. I keep looking in the classifieds for any good deals.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll throw in a vote for the Panasonic BDP players as well. I had a hard time deciding between Sony and Panasonic, and ultimately at the time - it appeared that Panasonic had fewer bugs.

I have no complaints about my Panasonic player - despite it showing it's age a little bit -- merely because new bluray players seem so come out constantly.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Where players are separated is the upconversion of standard DVDs and things like wireless internet and analog audio outputs. Oppo is very good build quality as well. My personal favorite is the Panasonic BDP 65 or 85. They are relatively inexpensive and do a super job of upconversion and are fast loading.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
One thing to think about with OPPO is that their Components hold on to their Resale Value unlike any other Brand that I have ever encountered. BDP-83's are selling quickly when listed for 400 Dollars. To only lose 100 Dollars after one year is amazing. Their DVD Players often sell for more than the original MSRP.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

As soon as I get my new BDP93 I will be selling my BDP83 so am hoping to recover some of the funding that was towards the new 93, I know it will be worth it !


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Panasonic and Oppo are both "top 'o the heap" choices and then it boils down to features. However, you might also consider a PS3 if some of things it offers beyond just BD capability appeal to you. It does an outstanding job with BluRay to boot.


----------



## Ban-One (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a PS3. I thought about that but it doesn't do hd audio.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The PS3 will do Dolby True HD and DTS-HD Master Audio, there will be differences between the two models of the PS3( Slim or Fat).

The Fat model will not bitstream these formats via HDMI you have to let the PS3 decode these and then send it to the AVR which will show on the display as Multichannel. The Slim will do bitstream via HDMI and the display on the AVR will show True HD or DTS-HD MA.


----------



## CatBrat (May 20, 2010)

I've had my share of problems with the Panasonic line of Blu-ray Players. I use mine quite a lot. The BDP-30 lasted the longest, about 2 years before getting too sluggish for me in the disc transport. Then the BDP-60 (went through 2 units of this one) would occasionally, about once a movie, stop, go to main menu, then resume playback where it left off. (One unit with latest firmware update, the other with original, same problem.) Then the BDP-210. The motion sensing open/close feature was always a work only sometimes thing. Then the disc transport started getting sluggish and slow.

No thanks. Bought a Sony this time. May not be any better, but at least it's not a Panny.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds like rotten luck or some external issues causing problems like bad power or something. Im on my first and only Panasonic BD60 and still working great after more than two years.


----------

